# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Shqiperia ne konferencen Islamike

## alproud

Nje nenshkrim marreveshjeje qe asnjehere nuk u be e qarte perse, por ne menyre te anonimuar dhe te pavotuar ne parlament, presidenti i shqipise se asaj kohe Z. Sali Berisha e nenshkruan shqiperine si vend te konferences islamike. Megjithse as si ceshtje fetare nuk mund te trajtohet plotesisht pasi eshte e ndikur nga nje politike e fshehur, qe eshte shume sekrete dhe e padeportuar ne publik ne akoma vazhdojme te jemi vend anetar. Shume gjera e ndajne shqiperine, duke filluar nga pozita gjeografike, kultura, historia, traditat e shume te tjera ne serish u jemi bashkur nje "grumbulli shtetesh" qe jo shume here e kane paraqitur vendin tone me karakter negativ ne rang boteror. 

Si mendoni ju, a duhet qe shqiperia te vazhdoje te jete anetare e kesaj konference?

----------


## xfiles

Per mendimin tim ashtu si tha dhe hapesi i temes nuk kemi asgje te perbashket me vendet e konferences islamike, feja ne shqiperi ka vlere 0. Eshte po aq e vertete qe pikerisht vendet e kesaj konference nuk jane miq te popullit tone dhe nuk kane qene ndonjehere.
Sa me larg.

----------


## eldonel

> Nje nenshkrim marreveshjeje qe asnjehere nuk u be e qarte perse, por ne menyre te anonimuar dhe te pavotuar ne parlament, presidenti i shqipise se asaj kohe Z. Sali Berisha e nenshkruan shqiperine si vend te konferences islamike. Megjithse as si ceshtje fetare nuk mund te trajtohet plotesisht pasi eshte e ndikur nga nje politike e fshehur, qe eshte shume sekrete dhe e padeportuar ne publik ne akoma vazhdojme te jemi vend anetar. Shume gjera e ndajne shqiperine, duke filluar nga pozita gjeografike, kultura, historia, traditat e shume te tjera ne serish u jemi bashkur nje "grumbulli shtetesh" qe jo shume here e kane paraqitur vendin tone me karakter negativ ne rang boteror. 
> 
> Si mendoni ju, a duhet qe shqiperia te vazhdoje te jete anetare e kesaj konference?


Le te qendroj more sk agje te keqe a shum karakter negativ ka dha bre kane dha krimi prostuticioni hajnia , korrupcioni droga e qeto gjera se kjo asnjeher s ka pas efekt mire a , nje fjal e urt thot qengji i but i thith dy nana ajt se mire a .

----------


## Jack Watson

*Të dalim sa më parë.* Në Shqipëri ekzistojnë tre fe, dhe nuk është e drejtë që të jemi pjesëmarrës në një organizatë që ka fenë si kusht themelor. 

Pastaj duhet parë edhe në aspektin tjetër, çfarë përfitimesh kemi? Asnjë përfitimi, as ekonomik, as kulturor, asgjë. Pastaj na prishet imazhi në Europë. Ç'do një popull europian në një organizatë afrikano-aziatike? I përkasim Europës...

----------


## BEHARI

shum interesante kjo tema qe ke hapur!
por shum me interesante eshte se;kur ti vete shtron nje pyetje,dhe vete ti pergjigjesh ne menyren me perfekte!!!!

Ja pyetja jote!?
[QUOTE]


> Si mendoni ju, a duhet qe shqiperia te vazhdoje te jete anetare e kesaj konference?


ja dhe pergjegjen qe ti vete i jep vetevehtes ne lillje me kete teme!!!



> alproud;1909333] Shume gjera e ndajne shqiperine, duke filluar nga pozita gjeografike, kultura, historia, traditat e shume te tjera.


me nje fjale ti pretendon se shqiprine e ndajn shum gjera nga konferenca islamike,ku dhe i ke permendur pak me larte si pozita gjeografike,kultura,tradita e shum te tjera!
ketu ne nje fare menyre bie dakort me ty!!!!
por ti n uk duhet harruar se shqipria eshte nje vend qe perbehet nga nje popullsi rreth 80%e besimit mysliman!!dhe per kete arsye shqiperia eshte renditur ne konferencen islamike!pra sic ke theksuar dhe ti pak me larte shum gjera ndoshta nuk na bashkojne me kete konference,por duhet pranuar se eshte feja ajo qe na bashkon,prandaj ndollemi aty,meqense eshte nje konference Islamike!!

----------


## derjansi

[QUOTE=BEHARI;1909341]shum interesante kjo tema qe ke hapur!
por shum me interesante eshte se;kur ti vete shtron nje pyetje,dhe vete ti pergjigjesh ne menyren me perfekte!!!!

Ja pyetja jote!?



> ja dhe pergjegjen qe ti vete i jep vetevehtes ne lillje me kete teme!!!
> 
> me nje fjale ti pretendon se shqiprine e ndajn shum gjera nga konferenca islamike,ku dhe i ke permendur pak me larte si pozita gjeografike,kultura,tradita e shum te tjera!
> ketu ne nje fare menyre bie dakort me ty!!!!
> por ti n uk duhet harruar se shqipria eshte nje vend qe perbehet nga nje popullsi rreth* 80%e besimit mysliman!*!dhe per kete arsye shqiperia eshte renditur ne konferencen islamike!pra sic ke theksuar dhe ti pak me larte shum gjera ndoshta nuk na bashkojne me kete konference,por duhet pranuar se eshte feja ajo qe na bashkon,prandaj ndollemi aty,meqense eshte nje konference Islamike!!




ku i qitni kto statistika se na hangret shpirtin na hangret

shqipnia duhet te dali me vrap prej aty

----------


## BEHARI

[QUOTE=derjansi;1909345]


> shum interesante kjo tema qe ke hapur!
> por shum me interesante eshte se;kur ti vete shtron nje pyetje,dhe vete ti pergjigjesh ne menyren me perfekte!!!!
> 
> Ja pyetja jote!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ku i qitni kto statistika se na hangret shpirtin na hangret
> ...


nuk vendosim as une, dhe as ti ne se del apo do vazhdoj te qendroje ne koference!!!
pikerisht eshte kjo perqindja e larte e myslimanve ne shqiperi qe ben te mundur antarsimin ne kete konference!!!
realisht statistikat ekzistojne ,perseris se shqiptaret i perkasin mbi 75/80%besimit mysliman!!!se sa e praktikojne eshte tjeter problem,por po te i pyesesh te gjithe deklarohen mysliman!!!

----------


## Jack Watson

E mira do ishte që votat të bëheshin publike. Në mënyrë te shohim mendimin e atyre që janë nga Shqipëria, nënshtetasve, dhe jo atyre votojnë nga Kosova apo Maqedonia.

Në këtë mënyrë kuptojmë më mirë se çka mendon populli i Shqipërisë zyrtare për këtë çështje. Andaj, nëse keni mundësi bëjeni sondazhin publik.

----------


## BEHARI

> E mira do ishte që votat të bëheshin publike. Në mënyrë te shohim mendimin e atyre që janë nga Shqipëria, nënshtetasve, dhe jo atyre votojnë nga Kosova apo Maqedonia.
> 
> Në këtë mënyrë kuptojmë më mirë se çka mendon populli i Shqipërisë zyrtare për këtë çështje. Andaj, nëse keni mundësi bëjeni sondazhin publik.


epo pikerisht une po deklarohem haptas qe te heq merakun ty Watson!!!
une jam pro qendrimit ne kete konference!
dhe te garantoj se sikur te mos censurohet ky sondazh,shqiptaret e shqiperise i ke pro qendrimit ne konferencen islamike,pasi jan nje popullsi myslimane mbi 80%!

----------


## Jack Watson

> epo pikerisht une po deklarohem haptas qe te heq merakun ty Watson!!!
> une jam pro qendrimit ne kete konference!
> dhe te garantoj se sikur te mos censurohet ky sondazh,shqiptaret e shqiperise i ke pro qendrimit ne konferencen islamike,pasi jan nje popullsi myslimane mbi 80%!



Edhe unë haptas e thash, qe jam pro daljes. 

Për punë e censurimit që iu boka sondazhit po citoj derjansin:



> eh i shkreti ti

----------


## RaPSouL

Te vazhdoje te jete anetare .

----------


## sam1r

Nuk e kuptoj pse u fut aty se ??

P.S. Pas reagimit qe kan bere shtetet arabe dhe islamike, per pavarsin e Kosoves, Shqiperia ne shenje proteste do te duhej te dilte nga kjo konferenc!

----------


## Sokoli i Malit

> *Të dalim sa më parë.* Në Shqipëri ekzistojnë tre fe, dhe nuk është e drejtë që të jemi pjesëmarrës në një organizatë që ka fenë si kusht themelor. 
> 
> Pastaj duhet parë edhe në aspektin tjetër, çfarë përfitimesh kemi? Asnjë përfitimi, as ekonomik, as kulturor, asgjë. Pastaj na prishet imazhi në Europë. Ç'do një popull europian në një organizatë afrikano-aziatike? I përkasim Europës...


 E perkrahu mendimin e juaj,i nderuar.

----------


## Renea

Patjeter qe duhet te qendroje , mirpo Shqiperia duhet me shum te punoje ne at konferenc , sidomos tash ne lidhje me Kosoven .

----------


## alproud

[QUOTE=BEHARI;1909341]shum interesante kjo tema qe ke hapur!
por shum me interesante eshte se;kur ti vete shtron nje pyetje,dhe vete ti pergjigjesh ne menyren me perfekte!!!!

Ja pyetja jote!?



> ja dhe pergjegjen qe ti vete i jep vetevehtes ne lillje me kete teme!!!
> 
> me nje fjale ti pretendon se shqiprine e ndajn shum gjera nga konferenca islamike,ku dhe i ke permendur pak me larte si pozita gjeografike,kultura,tradita e shum te tjera!
> ketu ne nje fare menyre bie dakort me ty!!!!
> por ti n uk duhet harruar se shqipria eshte nje vend qe perbehet nga nje popullsi rreth 80%e besimit mysliman!!dhe per kete arsye shqiperia eshte renditur ne konferencen islamike!pra sic ke theksuar dhe ti pak me larte shum gjera ndoshta nuk na bashkojne me kete konference,por duhet pranuar se eshte feja ajo qe na bashkon,prandaj ndollemi aty,meqense eshte nje konference Islamike!!


Mua me vjen shume keq qe ti je "patriot" prej shkodret dhe e dyshoj ne mos je me miemer halluni se pa patur gje ate hoxhen ekstremist qe u shkarku para pak kohet smunesh me fol kshu.

Nese ti arrin te japesh burim te besueshem per keto statistika, qe nuk jane asgje vetem enderr ne mendjen tende une jo vetem do te thoja qe ju meritoni vertete te komplimentoheni por jeni dikush qe nuk genjeni ne te vertete. Nese e ke shkruar kete me motive fetare, feja sbesoj se ty te meson qe te rresh ketu. Nese feja jote te meson kete pastaj me mire shko jepi fund jetes, pasi je i humbur jo vetem ti por edhe idoelogjia e fese tende.

Nuk eshte asgje qe e bashkon shqiperine me keto vende. Pothuajse te gjitha vendet anetare te kesaj konference kane kushtetute ne baze te kuranit dhe shqiperia eshte vend laik, me celes themelor krishterimin, ne te gjitha aspektet historike, kulturore, letrare dhe deri aty sa edhe egzistenca e tije eshte si rrjedhoje e qendreses se tij shekullore jo vetem ndaj armikut qe vinte nga jashte Turqve osmanllinje, por edhe te armiqve nga brenda si puna juaj.

----------


## derjansi

> Patjeter qe duhet te qendroje , mirpo Shqiperia duhet me shum te punoje ne at konferenc , sidomos tash ne lidhje me Kosoven .


e pse dueht te punoj shqipria ma shum per kosoven aty?


"vllezrit" islamike duhet te na kishin njoft te paret

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Per mendimin tim, nuk duhet thene Shqiperia te rri o te dale nga kjo konference,
por komuniteti ne fjale, nese pyetja shtrohet keshtu, atehere te krishtereve nuk ju duhet te perzihen ne punet e nje komuniteti, qe nuk eshte i tyre!
Ashtu si edhe mua me vjen keq, kur shikoj qe nderhyjne ne punet e komunitetit tim, ashtu edhe muslimaneve u vjen keq, pyetja duhej drejtuar vetem komunitetit islamik, pra shqiptareve musliman, atehere do te ishte nje sondazh real.
Pershendetje.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Per mendimin tim, nuk duhet thene Shqiperia te rri o te dale nga kjo konference…,
> por komuniteti ne fjale, nese pyetja shtrohet keshtu, atehere te krishtereve nuk ju duhet te perzihen ne punet e nje komuniteti, qe nuk eshte i tyre!
> Ashtu si edhe mua me vjen keq, kur shikoj qe nderhyjne ne punet e komunitetit tim, ashtu edhe muslimaneve u vjen keq…, pyetja duhej drejtuar vetem komunitetit islamik, pra shqiptareve musliman, atehere do te ishte nje sondazh real.
> Pershendetje.


Megjithese ti e hedh gurin gjetke  :buzeqeshje: , Duke u bazuar ne keto qe thua, vertet ne nuk kemi perse te nderhyjme ne ceshtjet e muslimaneve por problemi eshte shtruar ndryshe. Nuk ishte KMSH-ja qe na futi ne kete organizate ose me mire te them, nuk eshte KMSH pjestare e kesaj organizate por Shqiperia, duke na futur dhe ne te krishteret ne mes. Nuk e di mire se nga cilet persona perfaqesohet Shqiperia ne ate organiztate por besoj se eshte ne nivel qeveritar dhe jo ne ate te KMSH-se.

----------


## BvizioN

Nuk e kuptoj pse duhet te perdorni nofka, thjeshte per arsye se nuk bini ne mendime te njeri tjetrit. Kjo eshte e gjithe bukuria e argumentimit, por pse i merrni gjerat kaq personale?

Ne lidhje me temen, anoj nga "nuk me intereson" tek "duhet te terhiqet". Dhe votova duhet te terhiqet. Thjeshte per arsye se nga pikpamja ime nuk shikoj ndonje interes te pergjitheshem per kombin Shqiptar tek kjo konference.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> ... Nuk ishte KMSH-ja qe na futi ne kete organizate ose me mire te them, nuk eshte KMSH pjestare e kesaj organizate por Shqiperia, duke na futur dhe ne te krishteret ne mes. Nuk e di mire se nga cilet persona perfaqesohet Shqiperia ne ate organiztate por besoj se eshte ne nivel qeveritar dhe jo ne ate te KMSH-se.


Ashtu bre, ashtu, ti me kuptove.  :buzeqeshje: 
Problemi qendron ne Shqiperia, pra shqiptaret dhe kur flitet ne pergjithesi, ja ku na takon edhe neve te debatojme ne nje teme qe nuk na takon 
Deri kur do te vazhdojne me pergjithesime, duke na perfaqesuar neper konferenca jevgjiterish?
Do te ish me mire qe politikanet ( kreu ), ti linin vendin e nderit ne perfaqesi, krereve musliman dhe keshtu automatikisht, fjala Shqiperia peson ndryshimin e aresyeshem ne KMSH, atehere edhe une si i krishtere do te rri me njane ashtu siç me takon, te rrespektoj dhe te mos jap mendime, pasi KMSH-ja nuk ka nevoje per mendimin tim. 
Me preteksin qe Shqiperia paska nje mazhorance muslimane, politikanet duan te rrjepin ndonje ndihme nga vellezerit, por qe ne Konferencen ne fjale, nuk ka budallenj pra me mire te largohen politikanet dhe tu lene vendin krereve te ketij komuniteti, keshtu bie fjala qe pergjitheson dhe si rrjedhoje, nuk perfaqesohemi te gjithe.
Pasi pyetja u drejtohet te gjitheve, mua bashke, une votoj, te largohet!

----------

